# Hawks should trade Shareef Abdur Rahim



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

If anybody needs to be traded it's
Shareef.20/7 that he is giving is
simply not enough.He should be
producing 26PPG 11RPG 3APG and
actually helping fill the arena and
he doesn't do any of that...yet is
a top paid player in the league.

He can't even draw any fans to
the arena.

If we could trade him for lets
say.....Shareef/Dickau for
Ray Allen

We could have:

Jason Terry
Ray Allen
Glenn Robinson
Theo Ratliff
Nazr Mohammad

Our rebounding would be really
improved and we would have
more outside threats.

Addition to that Dickau has been
a big dissapointment.He was 
supposed to be able to spare
Terry for some minutes yet 
everytime he steps on the
court he makes several mistakes
and is so slow on defense.

I was atleast hoping for a 
Brevin Knight.We don;t even
have Bobby Hurley!


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Ray Allen and Glenn Robinson on the same team?!?!

To paraphrase Robinson himself... "That'd be gay"

They don't like each other much, pal


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Then trade Big Dog.Ray Allen probably is not a cure...but we need a real superstar
to fill the arena.Nobody wants to watch
Big/Theo/Shareef play.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> Then trade Big Dog.Ray Allen probably is not a cure...but we need a real superstar
> to fill the arena.Nobody wants to watch
> Big/Theo/Shareef play.


What are you talking about its because of Robinson that you guys have a respectable record. Ray Allen fills no arenas. He is not a superstar


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, Shareef is over paid and is under acheiving but if we were to trade him, we would be lucky to get any half his value. The ONLY Hawk that has trade value is Jason Terry, but he is the last guy Hawks fans want to get rid of. He's the heart and sould of the team.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you talking about its because of Robinson that you guys have a respectable record. Ray Allen fills no arenas. He is not a superstar


Big Hog is not a difference maker.He's
not a star and he can't create his own
****.


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Trade I made up that i think the Hawks would like
(I'm just playing with trade checker here, so no flames)

Atlanta trades:
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Glenn Robinson
Theo Ratliff
Alan Henderson
2003 1st Rd Pick

Atlanta Receives:
Kevin Garnett
Anthony Peeler
Wesley Person
Stromile Swift

Minnesota trades:
Kevin Garnett
Anthony Peeler

Minnesota receives:
Glenn Robinson
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Alan Henderson
ATL 2003 1st Rd Pick

Memphis trades:
Wesley Person
Brevin Knight
Stromile Swift
Shane Battier
HOU 2003 1st RD Pick

Memphis Receives
Theo Ratliff
Eddie Robinson
Jamal Crawford

Chicago Trades
Jamal Crawford
Eddie Robinson

Chicago Receives
Shane Battier
Brevin Knight
HOU 2003 1st RD Pick

Atlanta new lineup
PG Jason Terry Dan Dickau
SG Anthony Peeler Ira Newble Wesley Person
SF Kevin Garnett Wesley Person Dion Glover
PF Stromile Swift Kevin Garnett Antonio Harvery
C Nazr Mohammed Stromile Swift Amal McCaskill

Memphis new lineup
PG Jason Williams Jamal Crawford Earl Watson
SG Gordan Giricek Michael Dickerson Crawford
SF Drew Gooden Eddie Robinson Mike Batiste
PF Pau Gasol Drew Gooden Lorenzen Wright
C Theo Ratliff Cezary Trybanski Lorenzen Wright

Minnesota new lineup
PG Troy Hudson Rod Strickland Igor Rakocevic
SG Wally Szczerbiak Kendall Gill Felipe Lopez
SF Glenn Robinson Wally Szczerbiak Reggie Slater
PF Shareef Abdur Rahim Alan Henderson Gary Trent
C Rados Nesterovik Loren Woods Marc Jackson

Chicago new lineup
PG Jay Williams Brevin Knight
SG Jalen Rose Shane Battier Trenton Hasell
SF Donyell Marshall Shane Battier Marcus Fizer
PF Tyson Chandler Donyell Marshall Lonny Baxter Fizer
C Eddy Curry Tyson Chandler Dalibor Bagaric

What do you think?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hell ya I would do that trade.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Like the wolves would ever trade KG.

Grr, I think Shareef fits pretty well in the Hawks. Like it or not, but he's one of the best forwards in the league. He's certainly more useful in clutch time then someone like *cough*Webber*cough*, and stays out of injury problems like McDyees. There's no point in trading this guy. This guy is tops.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

5 words...

No fans in the stands

That's why we have a mediocre 
5-4 record.




> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Like the wolves would ever trade KG.
> 
> Grr, I think Shareef fits pretty well in the Hawks. Like it or not, but he's one of the best forwards in the league. He's certainly more useful in clutch time then someone like *cough*Webber*cough*, and stays out of injury problems like McDyees. There's no point in trading this guy. This guy is tops.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tenkev</b>!
> Minnesota trades:
> Kevin Garnett
> Anthony Peeler
> ...


Oh yeah...that's fair


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

If the Hawks start winning more, then they would get more fans. Stars don't sell tickets, winning teams do. JWill going to Memphis didn't help the sales at all.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Well we were winning with Smith
as our best player in the mid 90's
and we still didn't sell tickets.





> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> If the Hawks start winning more, then they would get more fans. Stars don't sell tickets, winning teams do. JWill going to Memphis didn't help the sales at all.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

What's the attendance like anyway? o_0 I don't live in Atlanta. It can't be that bad, though. At least most of the seats are full, right? Can't be worse than Vancouver or Memphis' attendance.

Sounds to me like the problem is the fans, not the stars. There isn't enough basketball fans in Atlanta.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Basketball fans are in the city, the big highschools like Marrietta get huge turn outs. I would say the average at Philips Arena is like 8-10,000. But that's just an estimate, I don't have the exact stats.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

So the attendance is okay?

Until the Hawks become title contenders, you can't expect them to sell as much tickets as the Kings or Mavs. When they do that, Shareef would be recognized as a star, for sure.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

No, it's far from okay. Anything around 10,000 is terrible. The problem is the ticket prices are so jacked up, and nobody outside of Jason Terry is very exciting to watch.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

10,000 sounds a lot better than Memphis' attendance, though. I think Memphis' attendance is not even 2000... maybe 1000? less?

My favorite player in the hawks is Shareef. If they trade him, fine, but they lose another fan(me) by doing do. Seriously, though, you can probably trade him for Webber. I'm sure the kings are regretting signing Webber to the 100+million dollar contract. Shareef may be over paid, but not as over paid as the Mr.Choker Chris Webber.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Shareef is overrated just like Mike
Bibby.They didn't do crap together
in Vancouver.

Shareef is overrated.He can't pass
out of double teams.His rebounding
and assist have been rather unimpressive this season.He needs
to do alittle better than 7.2RPG.

Shareef should be doing better than
21/7/2 for what he costed the team
in trades and the fact that his contract
is 12 million and should be getting
about half that.

he should be putting up KG/Webber
and Duncan numbers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> 5 words...
> 
> No fans in the stands
> ...


According to what you wrote. Atlanta has a mediocre record because of the fans not being at the games?????


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Now is that 12 million for this season?

In case you don't know, Webber has about 100+ million contract for six years. All that money and he still chokes during the playoffs.

12 million isn't THAT bad. Shareef is more underrated, rather than overrated, by both critics, and fans like you. This guy is good. Just because he doesn't get as much attention from the media doesn't make him a worse player than the likes of Chris Webber. He can score, and is one of the best rebounders in the league. So what if he's not getting rebounds early this season? His past statistics show just how good this guy is.

Mike Bibby is not overrated. *Overpaid*, not overrated. He has a 80 million dollar contract for 6 seasons. It kind of makes me wonder where Sac town get all their money... Mike Bibby almost dethroned the Kings by himself. When it came down to crunch time, he was the only player who could score. Other players were all hiding behind him, the smallest player in the team.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Mike Bibby is not overrated. Overpaid, not overrated. He has a 80 million dollar contract for 6 seasons. It kind of makes me wonder where Sac town get all their money... Mike Bibby almost dethroned the Kings by himself. When it came down to crunch time, he was the only player who could score. Other players were all hiding behind him, the smallest player in the team."

He had one good playoffs...That is
really all he has done in his career...
The playoffs were probably a fluke.

" In case you don't know, Webber has about 100+ million contract for six years. All that money and he still chokes during the playoffs.

12 million isn't THAT bad. Shareef is more underrated, rather than overrated, by both critics, and fans like you. This guy is good. Just because he doesn't get as much attention from the media doesn't make him a worse player than the likes of Chris Webber. He can score, and is one of the best rebounders in the league. So what if he's not getting rebounds early this season? His past statistics show just how good this guy i"

Yeah that's why the Hawks are and
are going to do what Vancouver did....
lose...

Shareef lacks athletic ability,he lacks
a consisant outside jumper,and he is
nowhere to be found when needed and he just losses like he has done
all his career and that is all he will 
ever do the rest of his career.

One of the best rebounders?He don't
even get 10RPG.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes that is 12 million per season.It
should be about 5 so he wouldn't
waste so much cap space.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Mike Bibby's performance at the playoffs wasn't a fluke. The guy just happens to shoot well, whether the team is up by 20, or down 20. And yeah, he's only had ONE good playoff because he's only been to ONE playoff.:grinning: Trust me that you'll be seeing more of this guy. He's still young, and still has a lot to accomplish.

Shareef is easily a top rebounder. He may not average 10 rbs per game, but he'll be damn close. He can easily get over 10rbs in any game, if he feels like it(that's not his job, though, because his job is to score). I remember the 99-00 season when he came in 2nd or something in total rebounds.

The guy is athletic, and CAN shoot outside shots. I remember his 20ft jumpers which separates him from most PF's. And he's at least more useful than Webber is at crunch time.

The Bibby and Reef Grizzlies were pretty good, or at least, decent. o_o 34 wins(one of their best seasons) in the west may very well be 40+ wins in the east. Note that Bibby was a rookie, Reef still young, Sydney Lowe was coaching and their supporting cast was just horrible. Don't confuse the Vancouver Grizzlies with the Memphis Losers.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

The Grizzlies never won more than
24 games with Shareef/Bibby there.
In fact,I believe they won a franchise
record in games last year.

" The guy is athletic, and CAN shoot outside shots. I remember his 20ft jumpers which separates him from most PF's. And he's at least more useful than Webber is at crunch time."

There are alot of games when his
jumper will be flat.

"Mike Bibby's performance at the playoffs wasn't a fluke. The guy just happens to shoot well, whether the team is up by 20, or down 20. And yeah, he's only had ONE good playoff because he's only been to ONE playoff. Trust me that you'll be seeing more of this guy. He's still young, and still has a lot to accomplish."

We'll see....not much of a believer
here.

Well Shareef has a better supporting
cast but will still miss the playoffs
this year regardless if it is all his
fault or not.

He's just mean't to put up numbers
on paper for bad teams.

At Shareef's pay role he should be
giving 23PPG AND 10-11RPG.Maybe
some feel that is alittle unfair to
expect,but you go to remember
everything we gave up for him.

We will have to dissagree.But I
do know that he hasn't and will
not make Atlanta a sucessfull
franchise and that is what was
expected of him.After all,we gave
up a lotto pick and a solid PF for
him,


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

You are kidding right? Wright is riding the pine in Memphis, and Gasol isn't the franchise player you would expect from a Top 3 draft selection.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> The Grizzlies never won more than
> 24 games with Shareef/Bibby there.
> In fact,I believe they won a franchise
> record in games last year.


Hmm, I think you're right. o_0 I don't think it was last year, though, but the year before that(with Reef and Bibby).



> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> There are alot of games when his
> jumper will be flat.


But he shoots pretty well most of the time, doesn't he?



> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> Well Shareef has a better supporting
> cast but will still miss the playoffs
> this year regardless if it is all his
> fault or not.


The season is just starting! Be more optimistic about your team!



> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> He's just mean't to put up numbers
> on paper for bad teams.


What do you mean? Just look at his stats. Those are All-Star numbers. Over 20ppg, around 9rbs.



> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> At Shareef's pay role he should be
> giving 23PPG AND 10-11RPG.Maybe
> some feel that is alittle unfair to
> ...


His numbers are pretty close to that. 22ppg, 8 rbs. And Wright and Gasol really aren't that great. -_- Look at the Grizzlies now. 0-11 or something. Just pathetic. You guys got a heck of a good deal.

I don't understand why you hate Reef so much. He really is one of the best PF's in the league. 

Ranks #13 in the NBA in Points Per Game(22.0) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.538) 
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Free Throws(59.0) 
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts(71.0) 
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Free Throws Per 48 Minutes(7.72) 
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts Per 48 Minutes(9.29) 
Ranks #11 in the NBA in Points Per 48 Minutes(28.8) 
Ranks #13 in the NBA in Total Efficiency Points(244.0) 
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking(24.4)
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes(31.91 

Just what else do you want? And the hawks are doing so well so far. Even if they don't make the playoffs(looks like they'll make it though) they'll make it next season, or the season after that.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

*did*

Those stats mean very little.Did
you see him tonight againest
Boston?He airballed in the 4th,
he turned toe ball over,he has
been ineffective after the 3rd
period and he isn't clutch.that
makes him overrated.

6-6 is not a good record.

Nobody made Shareef shoot
airballs and turn it over besides
himself.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, even Peja airballed during the Kings and Lakers series. Does that mean they should give up Peja? No!

Clutch comes with experience. Truth is Reef is still a young player. This is only his 7th season, and he's never been on a winning team. He's not been in many clutch situations.


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

Peja was hurt and he is better
than Shareef also.With Shareef
as the best player we are doomed.

Throw the season and go for a
real star player LaBron James
and either trade him for a 
superstar or develop him.

Have a fire sale and get rid of
most of our current players.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

How can you call yourself a hawks fan? Dissing the best player on your team. Reef is better than Peja, except when it comes to shooting 3's. Peja has no defense, and no inside game. Peja is a great player, but Reef is an elite. How can a hawks fan such as you not even see that? #8 in efficiency! That's how good he is! Why can't you be more supportive of your own team?


----------



## Hotlantadude198 (Jul 12, 2002)

1)They haven't ever done anything
2)Sports playes don't deserve blind support.
3)The team has no future
4)The team has no heard and they
never hussle.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> What's the attendance like anyway? o_0 I don't live in Atlanta. It can't be that bad, though. At least most of the seats are full, right? Can't be worse than Vancouver or Memphis' attendance.
> 
> Sounds to me like the problem is the fans, not the stars. There isn't enough basketball fans in Atlanta.


Vancouver had good attendance up until it was announced they were leaving, they may not have been top 10 but look at the team we had to deal with and the management we had to deal with, if the people running the team would have known what they were doing, Vancouver would still have basketball and the garage would be packed.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hotlantadude198</b>!
> 1)They haven't ever done anything
> 2)Sports playes don't deserve blind support.
> 3)The team has no future
> ...


1) Now is the time to START doing something
2) But they at least deserve respect
3) With Reef, Terry, Big Dog, and Ratliff in the line up, the future looks pretty bright to me. This could be their year
4) That's just something they have to improve on


Anyway, it sucks here in Vancouver now that we don't have basketball. Canucks is only a mediocre team, and I never liked the NHL that much.


----------

